# Add Your Gratuitous Bacon Pics, other cured meats also acceptable...



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 15, 2022)

Alternative to strip bacon from pork belly is "buckboard bacon" from the pork butt. This is also the cut used to make BBQ pulled pork and contains the "money muscle" that's tender and surrounded by fat... It is also the cut used to make capicola cured meat.

This is my average sized batch after curing, smoking and slicing ready to be packaged for long term storage... more than 14 days






It too crinkles up when cooked like good bacon should. Below served with french toast is my favourite way to consume this deliciousness.


----------



## 140mower (Dec 15, 2022)

Yer killin' me here.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 15, 2022)

140mower said:


> Yer killin' me here.



I do make strip bacon from pork belly too

This is my special gochugaru, maple syrup and pepper flake cured and smoked bacon to go in kimchi fried rice.


----------



## Doggggboy (Dec 15, 2022)

I just finished eating a microwaved hotdog on a 3 day old white bun.
I hate all of you.
Specially you, TB


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 15, 2022)

Doggggboy said:


> I just finished eating a microwaved hotdog on a 3 day old white bun.
> I hate all of you.
> Specially you, TB


You have only yourself to blame.

last I heard they raised hogs in SK... in fact I recall the smell very well from visiting my friend's farm... there was hog operation about five miles away, the owner would spray the liquid manure on his fields on occasion.  Whew nasty.

How is your appetite now?


----------



## 140mower (Dec 15, 2022)

..... To a good farm boy, that's the sweet smell of money saved..... Funny how city folks see it differently.


----------



## Doggggboy (Dec 15, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> You have only yourself to blame.
> 
> last I heard they raised hogs in SK... in fact I recall the smell very well from visiting my friend's farm... there was hog operation about five miles away, the owner would spray the liquid manure on his fields on occasion.  Whew nasty.
> 
> How is your appetite now?


Hey, it was a hot dog.
It could very well have contained little bits of everything you just talked about, including the pig shit.


----------



## DPittman (Dec 15, 2022)

Your delicious looking pictures and recipes are making it very hard to want to reduce meat and fat intake in my diet.  I guess quality of life is as important as quantity.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 15, 2022)

DPittman said:


> Your delicious looking pictures and recipes are making it very hard to want to reduce meat and fat intake in my diet.  I guess quality of life is as important as quantity.


I love my cured meats. But I do eat them in moderation. It is all about pacing yourself.

I can only cold smoke when the outdoor temps are continually below freezing, because even cold smoking increases the temp in the sealed smoker. That means you need to stock up enough to make it through the summer.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 15, 2022)

Doggggboy said:


> Hey, it was a hot dog.
> It could very well have contained little bits of everything you just talked about, including the pig shit.


I actually love hotdogs. Too much so in fact. I have made my own on occasion but I eat too many to make it a regular thing making my own. 

I'm not a bun fan though. I like mine boiled in sauerkraut and kimchi, then served with pierogi and fried onions.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Dec 15, 2022)

I use Buckboard bacon cure quite a bit. Good stuff.


----------



## whydontu (Dec 15, 2022)

my lunch was a Walmart granola bar and a couple of cookies. I agree with Doggggboy, you all suck.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 15, 2022)

140mower said:


> ..... To a good farm boy, that's the sweet smell of money saved..... Funny how city folks see it differently.


funny, all the local farmers were the ones who tried to get the local authorities to stop the fellow spraying. I sided with the use of the organic solution, but I still wouldn't call it sweet...


----------



## phaxtris (Dec 15, 2022)

I've had some version of this for lunch every day since Saturday, muahahahaha!


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 15, 2022)

DPittman said:


> Your delicious looking pictures and recipes are making it very hard to want to reduce meat and fat intake in my diet.  I guess quality of life is as important as quantity.



My great grandparents, grand parents, and my dad all lived to be 90 plus. They ate sausage and all the other stuff the health nuts claim will kill you. My dad used to dip his bread in bacon fat.

I don't buy all this vegetarian low meat low fat diet stuff. 

How many people know where the word vegetarian comes from? It's actually an indigenous word that means "bad hunter".


----------



## DPittman (Dec 15, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> My great grandparents, grand parents, and my dad all lived to be 90 plus. They ate sausage and all the other stuff the health nuts claim will kill you. My dad used to dip his bread in bacon fat.
> 
> I don't buy all this vegetarian low meat low fat diet stuff.
> 
> How many people know where the word vegetarian comes from? It's actually an indigenous word that means "bad hunter".


Genetics man, thats the biggest factor followed by lifestyle and diet.  My father dropped dead at 64 of  heart attack (had earlier attacks in his late fifties) and I had my first heart attack at 42.  I now have half a dozen stents in my heart but I wasn't dealt a good genetic  hand and my diet and lifestyle didn't help any.  So I try to limit my meat intake when I can but dang it's hard!


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 15, 2022)

DPittman said:


> Genetics man, thats the biggest factor followed by lifestyle and diet.  My father dropped dead at 64 of  heart attack (had earlier attacks in his late fifties) and I had my first heart attack at 42.  I now have half a dozen stents in my heart but I wasn't dealt a good genetic  hand and my diet and lifestyle didn't help any.  So I try to limit my meat intake when I can but dang it's hard!


Yes one half of my family all died young... diabetes and heart disease. My brother started with stents, then had to have multiple bypasses.

I still have jars of schmaltz and bacon fat in my refrigerator always, and cured and salted fat. moderation... I did switch from confit to sous vide for many dishes

The other day I made homemade butternut squash soup and only used half and half instead of heavy cream or creme fraiche


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Dec 16, 2022)

Not a meat or bacon thing but have you ever had cactus berry jelly. Damn that is awesome stuff.


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 16, 2022)

Looks like a great recipe so far.........


----------



## historicalarms (Dec 16, 2022)

I just bought a big new smoker in August ( Pit Boss 5 rack upright) , primarily for venison sausage . I can do one  whole deer ground up in one day, it is an awesome machine . with my old smoker it took me a week to do a couple deer, this year 2 days....and this one handles smoking/cooking in much colder weather so not so dependent on that. 
     Took the wife a bit to get used tome smoking regular meals in the thing...this past thanksgiving I smoked a turkey for the family but she didnt trust me at all so cooked one herself old school in the oven...when thanksgiving was over (about 15 family members) her turkey had been picked at a bit but my smoked bird was just bones left. Last nigh we were watching the long range forcast for X-mas and cent Ab is -25 daytime for our area....she asked if I was smoking the Christmas turkey...and grinned !!!


----------



## Dan Dubeau (Dec 16, 2022)

The best turkey I've ever had was one that I smoked for about 1.5-2 hours, then finished in the deep fryer.  That was about 10 years ago and family still talk about it.  The soup I made from the bones was incredible too.  The worst turkey I ever had was one I smoked to completion.  Way too much hickory.  Felt like I was eating an axe handle.


----------



## Tom O (Dec 16, 2022)

Next to bacon I like grilling a piece of toast to sop up the bacon fat!


----------



## DPittman (Dec 16, 2022)

Dan Dubeau said:


> The best turkey I've ever had was one that I smoked for about 1.5-2 hours, then finished in the deep fryer.  That was about 10 years ago and family still talk about it.  The soup I made from the bones was incredible too.  The worst turkey I ever had was one I smoked to completion.  Way too much hickory.  Felt like I was eating an axe handle.


I smoke a turkey several times a year and do from start to finish in the smoker and they are delicious.  I can imagine that hickory smoking would be way too powerful for my tastes. I use maple and while the carcass makes for a pretty nice soup base it can be too smokey for some.


----------



## historicalarms (Dec 17, 2022)

I smoked the turkeys ive done from start to finish, prob 7-8 hrs total. Ive found turkeys are easy to over-salt in the brine, they seem to absorb better than red meat...and yes I made soup with the bones. The wife is vegetarian ( not by choise, she just cant digest meat easily) and she even made me make the soup broth before adding the meat pieces so she could grab a gallon or more fore herown self.


----------

